# Buakaw.  K-1.



## newmartialartist (Jul 7, 2008)

Who saw the fight between Buakaw and Yoshihiro Sato?  I cannot believe how Buakaw got knocked out literally.  Buakaw is legendary.  He has already beaten Sato twice and now, suddenly, Sato KO's Buakaw?  Why were Buakaw's hands so low and the time of the knockout?   That's a mistake Buakaw wouldn't make.  Does anyone else think that there's something else going on or is it just me?

I'd like to hear your opinions. Thanks


----------

